# Contributions to the art



## brianhunter (Jul 5, 2002)

If you could leave one thing as a lasting legacy or a contribution to the art of American Kenpo what would that be?


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 5, 2002)

A good sense of humor


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *A good sense of humor
> Clyde *



Looking at your picture you've achieved your goal.

Heh heh heh ...

What's up ya desert yeti?


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




still growin' hair off my ears so everyone thinks I'm part dog, or maybe a werewolf, hence the nickname  LOL.


that picture is worth a thousand words, just don't say them in front of children teehee.

Have great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 6, 2002)

Well Clydes contribution is body hair...Anyone else????


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 6, 2002)

Gou and DCGD!

DC for his knowledge and insights.  Gou for his puckian humor and ability to make you stop and think before you speak.

Thankya ... Thankyaveramuch!

Dan "World Famous crappy Elvis impersonator" Farmer


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 6, 2002)

My best contribution to the art of Kenpo...was getting the hell out of the art.


----------



## ikenpo (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *My best contribution to the art of Kenpo...was getting the hell out of the art.
> *



Amen.....:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)




----------



## ikenpo (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> * *



Mr. C, 

Lighten up, were just foolin around...

I would want people to say, hey whenever your in Houston and looking for Kenpo, look up jb I hear he'll hang out with you, make you feel at home, train with you and you'll know your always welcome......and I hear he has some guys under him that are the exact same way...

jb:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)

That if anyone is ever in Huston....and looking for Kenpo, look up jb!! He'll hang out with you, make you feel at home, train with you and you'll know your always welcome...... he also has some guys under him that are the exact same way...

That's all Im gonna say.....

:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> * *



I can't believe that   *I* just said something nice about *YOU*!!!! 

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Dennis ... Conversation is much like the river Ling-Po ... It wends where it will....
:asian: :lol: :asian:

Saintly Uncle Dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)

I wasn't referring to your post ..... that was an on target/thread post..... cool...... lol  others were not....... geeze

:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 6, 2002)

Mine is just getting involved in kenpo in the first place. Great art, cool people, lots of fun.


:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I wasn't referring to your post ..... that was an on target/thread post..... cool...... lol  others were not....... geeze*



Sorry. A whole herd of grazing Conatsers with an Ed Parker Sr. thrown in couldn't contain me.

I feel like singing a chorus of _"Born Free."_


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)

they start grazing on your hyde..... :rofl:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 6, 2002)

Or sharks in a school of tuna?


:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *they start grazing on your hyde.....*



As a famous martial artists once said... _"Be like water my friend, shapless, formless... elusive..."_ Ok, I added that last one.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)

I like it!

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> As a famous martial artists once said... "Be like water my friend, shapless, formless... elusive..." Ok, I added that last one. *




Solid-liquid-gas...


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Amen.....:rofl: *



Everyone needs a bad guy. Where would Superman be without Lex Luthor? Batman without The Joker? Spiderman without the Green Goblin?

I'm only here for you all. A humble servant to the masses.
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)




----------



## GouRonin (Jul 6, 2002)

:moon: 

Soon, soon I will destroy Kenpo and all of it's followers...

_**wringing hands gleefully**_

Ooops...
 
Was that my "OUT-LOUD" voice?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)

At least you put your best side forward....:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 6, 2002)

It seems the to be the thing that most people aquaint me with.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 6, 2002)

A lot of women say that too...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)




----------



## GouRonin (Jul 6, 2002)

_"Oh My Gawd............. "_

Yeah, they say that as well. Have you been talking with my ex-girlfriends?


----------



## shawn monday (Jul 6, 2002)

My contribution that i would leave is my knowledge and understanding with teaching the art to small children which is my forte.............shawn monday


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> Where would Superman be without Lex Luthor? Batman without The Joker? Spiderman without the Green Goblin?
> *



Pub?


----------



## Seig (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *"Oh My Gawd............. "
> 
> Yeah, they say that as well. Have you been talking with my ex-girlfriends? *


Yes and I am working on a very long post to tell the truth, Mighty Mouse.


----------



## Seig (Jul 7, 2002)

What I want to be remembered for is having a studio that welcomes most anyone regardless of style; wether it be for a night to explore someting new, a home away from home, or a new way of life.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 7, 2002)

Would be to show as many people Kenpo as possible.  And hope that they develop the passion i have and continue to pass the knowledge to the next person.


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 8, 2002)

I would hope to increase awareness of the existence of kenpo in the UK, since most people here have never heard of it.

Countless times when I mention it to people they say 'Oh, I've not heard of that one', they've usually heard of karate but I don't like to drag kenpo under that banner usually as it conjours up images of Shotokan classes and Pat Morita!

Ian.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Posted by satans.barber_*
> I would hope to increase awareness of the existence of kenpo in the UK, since most people here have never heard of it.
> *



Yes, Keep that Kenpo Banner flying High!!

:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *If you could leave one thing as a lasting legacy or a contribution to the art of American Kenpo what would that be? *



The operative word being "could"  I would want it said that I perpetuated American Kenpo as Mr. Parker would have wanted it done, and that I also helped others both understand and develop American Kenpo for themselves.

That may be redundant I know.
:asian:


----------

